# Neues Netzteil - 2x 8-Pin EPS12V (Mainboardangabe)



## Manfred_89 (27. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

 ich bin gerade dabei mir Hardware für meinen Arbeitsrechner zusammen zu suchen.

Es ist das Mainboard MSI MEG X570 Unify geworden.
Diese Mainboard hat folgenden Stromhunger: *1x 24-Pin ATX, 2x 8-Pin EPS12V*

*Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, welches Netzteil nehmen:*

*be quiet! Straight Power 11 Platinum 650W ATX 2.51*
be quiet! Straight Power 11 Platinum 650W ATX 2.51 ab &euro;' '117,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
(1x 20/&#8203;24-Pin, 1x 8-Pin EPS12V, 1x 4/&#8203;8-Pin ATX12V)
von Jan. 2020
Anzahl 12V-Schienen 4

*oder* das 

*Seasonic Prime Titanium Fanless 600W ATX 2.4*
Seasonic Prime Titanium Fanless 600W ATX 2.4 ab &euro;' '209,71 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
(1x 20/&#8203;24-Pin, 2x 8-Pin EPS12V)
von Jan. 2017
Anzahl 12V-Schienen 1

Verbaut wird ein AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
und eine AMD Radeon RX 5700

Danke vorab.
Grüße Maximilian


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. April 2020)

Und was sollen wir jetzt genau beantworten bzw. was genau ist deine Frage?
Beide Netzteile passen. Welches du am Ende wählst ist von Kriterien abhängig die du uns nicht verraten hast.


----------



## Manfred_89 (27. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und was sollen wir jetzt genau beantworten bzw. was genau ist deine Frage?
> Beide Netzteile passen. Welches du am Ende wählst ist von Kriterien abhängig die du uns nicht verraten hast.



Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Einerseits möchte das Mainboard *2x 8-Pin EPS12V*: geht auch *1x 8-Pin EPS12V, 1x 4/&#8203;8-Pin ATX12V*?*

Wo ist der Unterschied zw. ...EPS12V und ATX...12V?

*Welches Netzteil hälst du für geeigneter?


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. April 2020)

Achso... dann ein paar Dinge:

- Das Mainboard möchte 2x8-pin EPS. Diese sollte man falls vorhanden anschließen, es läuft aber auch genauso mit 1x8-pin so lange du nicht vorhast mit Trockeneis zu übertakten. 
- Beide Netzteile haben diese 2x 8-pin EPS. Vertraue nicht immer den Preisvergleichdaten, das BeQuiet hat sogar 3x 8-pin EPS Stecker (https://www.bequiet.com/admin/ImageServer.php?ID=bfb08a29693@be-quiet.net&.jpg), einen 8er und zwei geteilte 8er (4+4). 
- Es gibt keinen Unterschied zweichen "EPS12V" und "ATX12V" außer was welcher automatische Datensammler wo wie übernimmt... das sind die gleichen Stecker^^
- Geeignet sind beide. Ob du fast 100€ mehr ausgeben willst für das Fanless ist deine Sache, persönlich würde ich das nicht tun da das BQ auch quasi unhörbar ist.
Ein Mittelweg wäre ein Seasonic Prime Ultra Platinum 750W ATX 2.4 ab &euro;'*'169,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland (deswegen die 750er Version weil die als erste die beiden EPS hat). Liegt preislich in der Mitte und in dem Lastbereich wo dein PC fordern wird ist das Gerät auf Wunsch ebenfalls passiv (semipassiver Betrieb unter 50% Last auf Knopfdruck am NT). Du hast quasi alle Vorteile der Seasonic-Geräte (wie 12 Jahre Garantie und passiv) für 40€ weniger - und Reserve falls du warum auch immer mal ne 350W-Grafikkarte einbauen willst.


----------



## tigra456 (27. April 2020)

Also das Fanless ist etwas teurer...
Habs aber auch...
Geiles Teil....

Hol mir bei nem Neubau auch das 700er davon...

Wenn schon n Neukauf schaue ich immer auf Titanium (Effizienz und kaum Abwärme)

Sonst kannst du auch das hier mal anschauen Seasonic Prime TX-650 650W ATX 2.4 ab &euro;'*'177,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. April 2020)

Ja, das TX ist auch ne gute Wahl. Bietet dasselbe wie das was ich dir vorgeschlagen hatte, du tauschst nur hier 750 zu 650W und hast dafür Titanium statt Platin Effizienz. Das Ding ist bis 300W passiv - je nachdem welche hardware du genau für was benutzt reicht das auch völlig.


----------



## Manfred_89 (27. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Achso... dann ein paar Dinge:
> - Das Mainboard möchte 2x8-pin EPS. Diese sollte man falls vorhanden anschließen, es läuft aber auch genauso mit 1x8-pin so lange du nicht vorhast mit Trockeneis zu übertakten.
> - Beide Netzteile haben diese 2x 8-pin EPS. Vertraue nicht immer den Preisvergleichdaten, das BeQuiet hat sogar 3x 8-pin EPS Stecker (https://www.bequiet.com/admin/ImageServer.php?ID=bfb08a29693@be-quiet.net&.jpg), einen 8er und zwei geteilte 8er (4+4).
> - Es gibt keinen Unterschied zweichen "EPS12V" und "ATX12V" außer was welcher automatische Datensammler wo wie übernimmt... das sind die gleichen Stecker^^



Das ist natürlich ein *böser Fehler in den Preisvergleichdaten*. Sehr guter Hinweis.
Ich denke, da nehme ich ganz klar das* be quiet! Straight Power 11 Platinum 650W ATX 2.51.

*Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass *Anzahl 12V-Schienen 4 *auch besser sind als *eine?*


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. April 2020)

Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass *Anzahl 12V-Schienen 4 *auch besser sind als *eine?*



Kommt drauf an.

Eine Schiene ist besser regelbar, effizienter, leichter anzuschließen (da es wurscht ist welche Kabel du wo verwendest, hängt intern eh alle an der gleichen einen Schiene) - aber unmöglich gegen Überstrom abzusichern (das Netzteil "weiß" nicht ob die ganzen 650W gerade durch ein einziges Kabel laufen im Kurzschlussfall - es gibt nur eine interne Sicherung).

Mehrere Schienen sind eben einzeln absicherbar, bedeutet das Netzteil "bemerkt" wenn auf einer der 4 Schienen auf einmal zu viel Strom fließt und schaltet ab weil jede der Schienen eine eigene Sicherung hat.


----------



## Manfred_89 (27. April 2020)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Also das Fanless ist etwas teurer...
> Habs aber auch...
> Geiles Teil....
> 
> ...



Das Seasonic Prime TX-650 sieht auch sehr gut aus.


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2020)

Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Ich denke, da nehme ich ganz klar das* be quiet! Straight Power 11 Platinum 650W ATX 2.51.*


*

Kein Crap kaufen.
Nimm das 750er oder 850er Modell aber nicht das 650er Modell.*


----------



## Manfred_89 (27. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kein Crap kaufen.
> Nimm das 750er oder 850er Modell aber nicht das 650er Modell.



Das verstehe ich gerade nicht. Was möchtest du damit sagen?
Was meinst du, bezüglich des *be quiet! Straight Power 11 Platinum 650W ATX 2.51* für Fehler?


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. April 2020)

Bei der Auswahl würde ich persönlich (bzw. habe ich ) eher zum Seasonic greifen. Wenn Geld eher nicht die Rolle spielt sind die Dinger wirklich extrem gut - und 12 Jahre Garantie ist auch ne Hausnummer.


Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich gerade nicht. Was möchtest du damit sagen?


Verschiedene Wattzahlen gleicher Modelle sind oftmals technisch intern Baugleich, nur sind die Abschaltpunkte (und ggf. Lüfterkurven) anders einprogrammiert. Beim  Straight Power 11 sind die 550 und 650er Modelle gleich und alle Modelle ab 750W aufwärts gleich - und das "größere" Modell ist technisch besser. Bei nem 750W-Modell kaufste quasi (fast) ein 1000W-Netzteil das man auf 750 gedrosselt hat. Da sind die tatsächlich vorhandenen Reserven halt viel höher.


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2020)

Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich gerade nicht. Was möchtest du damit sagen?
> Was meinst du, bezüglich des *be quiet! Straight Power 11 Platinum 650W ATX 2.51* für Fehler?



Du hast die Doppelstrang Strippen bei BeQuiet. Hängst du deine Grafikkarte an nur einer Rail an, kann es sein, dass die Rail nicht reicht und das Netzteil abschaltet.
Also brauchst du mehr Power auf einer Schiene und daher nimmst du das 750er oder 850er Modell anstelle des 650er Modells.
Ergo ist das 650er Modell Crap. Im Grunde genommen ist das 650er Modell nur Marketing, niemand braucht es.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Verschiedene Wattzahlen gleicher Modelle sind oftmals technisch intern Baugleich, nur sind die Abschaltpunkte (und ggf. Lüfterkurven) anders einprogrammiert. Beim  Straight Power 11 sind die 550 und 650er Modelle gleich und alle Modelle ab 750W aufwärts gleich - und das "größere" Modell ist technisch besser. Bei nem 750W-Modell kaufste quasi (fast) ein 1000W-Netzteil das man auf 750 gedrosselt hat. Da sind die tatsächlich vorhandenen Reserven halt viel höher.



Sorry, aber wo hast du das denn her?


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. April 2020)

Ich kenne das von verschiedenen BQ-Modellen dass eine Serie je nach Wattzahl auf zwei verschiedenen Plattformen aufbaut (eine große und eine kleine), wie es etwa iirc beim DPP10 war (550/650 klein, 750+ groß). Da wars ja auch recht extrem mit den verschiedenen Einstellungen da das 550er fast die gleichen Leistungsdaten des 650er erreicht(e). Da du das angesprochen hast mit nimm das 750er bin ich schändlicherweise davon ausgfegangen, dass BQ das beim SP11 jetzt auch so gemacht hat.^^


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich kenne das von verschiedenen BQ-Modellen dass eine Serie je nach Wattzahl auf zwei verschiedenen Plattformen aufbaut (eine große und eine kleine), wie es etwa iirc beim DPP10 war (550/650 klein, 750+ groß). Da wars ja auch recht extrem mit den verschiedenen Einstellungen da das 550er fast die gleichen Leistungsdaten des 650er erreicht(e). Da du das angesprochen hast mit nimm das 750er bin ich schändlicherweise davon ausgfegangen, dass BQ das beim SP11 jetzt auch so gemacht hat.^^



Also, da muss ich mal aufklären. 
Du verwechselst das mit dem P11. Das gab es bis 750 Watt mit der Xilenser Plattform von FSP und ab 850 Watt mit der PT Plattform von FSP.
Beim E11 ist die Technik des P11 hineingewandert, aber nur die Xilenser Plattform. die PT Plattform nicht.
Das heißt also, dass das E11 komplett Xilenser ist, von 550 Watt bis 1000 Watt.
Die alte Double Forward Schaltung des E10 reicht halt nicht aus um auch 1000 Watt zu generieren, daher hat BeQuiet auf die Xilenser Plattform gewechselt und die etwas angepasst. Also keine Kabel mehr auf der Sekundärseite. LLC Schaltung statt Double Forward und so.

Und jetzt kommen die Unterschiede:
Das 550er Modell hat zwei PCIe Strippen. also eine pro Rail mit je 6+2 Stecker.
Das 650er Modell hat vier PCIe Strippen, also zwei Doppelstrang Strippen mit je 6+2 Stecker, also 4x 6+2. Eine Rail versorgt also 2x 6+2.
Beim 750er Modell ist das genauso wie beim 650er Modell.
Das 850er Modell hat eine andere Verdrahtung. Es hat zwei einzelne PCIe Strippen und eine Doppelstrippe und drei statt zwei PCIe Anschlüsse am Netzteil.
Anschluss 1 und 3 ist dabei eine Rail und Anschluss 2 die andere Rail.
Beim 1000 Watt Modell hat man dann 3x Doppelstrang Strippen und 3x PCIe Anschlüsse am Netzteil.
Dabei versorgt Rail 1 die Anschlüsse 1 und 2 und Rail 2 die Anschlüsse 2 und 3. Da wird also gemischt.

Daher empfehle ich auch immer einen Blick ins Handbuch zu werfen, denn da ist alles genau beschrieben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. April 2020)

Du baust auch in deiner Freizeit hobbymäßig Netzteile auseinander oder? 

Danke für die Details^^


----------



## Manfred_89 (27. April 2020)

Ich habe mal nun beide mit einander verglichen: das 750er und das 850er.
Das 750er hat einen zweiten 4+4, den ich nicht brauche.

Einmal 8 und 4+4 reicht.
Ich kenne bisher kein Mainboard, was mehr als 2x 8 braucht.

Beim 850er bin ich flexibler. Die Stränge sind auch meist einfach ausgeführt.
Ich denke, da nehme ich nun die 850er-Variante.

Das 850er ist vielleicht etwas überdimensoniert. 600W hätten es wahrscheinlich auch getan.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. April 2020)

Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Ich kenne bisher kein Mainboard, was mehr als 2x 8 braucht.



Es gibt technisch nicht mal eines, das mehr als einen 8-pin BRAUCHT. Trotzdem HABEN es viele (gibt auch welche mit 3...), nicht weils technisch irgendwie nötig wäre (die Leistung die du durch einen einzelnen 8-pol in die CPU drücken kannst bevor der Anschluss limitiert reicht aus dass deine CPU explodiert wenn du nicht grade mit Flüssigstickstoff kühlst) sondern weil viele einfach immer noch nach "mehr muss besser sein" kaufen.

Ein einzelner 8-pin am Board darf laut iirc Norm mit 336 Watt belastet werden, durch zwei davon könntest du rund 700W in die CPU ballern. Vergleiche das mal mit der TDP deiner CPU. 

Wenn man sich nen Threadripper mit zig Kernen kauft und den noch übertakten will so dass man wirklich in Leistungsbereiche von vielen Hundert Watt kommt ist das sinnvoll/nötig - aber für ein Sockel AM4-Board sicher nicht, da ists nur Marketing mehr als einen Stromanschluss zu verbauen.


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du baust auch in deiner Freizeit hobbymäßig Netzteile auseinander oder?
> 
> Danke für die Details^^



Hin und wieder schau ich mal rein. 



Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal nun beide mit einander verglichen: das 750er und das 850er.
> Das 750er hat einen zweiten 4+4, den ich nicht brauche.



Du hast den 8 Pin EPS und den 4+4 Pin ATX. Den hat das 850er genauso wie das 750er Modell.


----------



## Manfred_89 (27. April 2020)

Dann könnte ich das MSI MEG X570 Unify wohl auch nur mit einem (1x&#8203;24-Pin) + 1x 8-Pin EPS12V betreiben?
Ich dachte, dass Mainboard hat nicht ohne Grund 2x 8-Pin EPS12V-Anschlüsse.
Ist nur der 1x&#8203; 24-Anschluss zur Eigenversorgung des Mainboard? Beide 2x 8-Anschlüsse für die CPU?


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. April 2020)

Der 24er (eigentlich 20+4) ist das antiquierte ATX-Ding. Der enthält alle möglichen Versorgungsspannungen und das Einschalt-/PowerGood Signal. DIe meisten der Pins werden heute eigentlich gar nicht mehr benötigt aber die Norm schreibts halt vor.
Die 4-pin oder 8-pin EPS Stecker sind rein zur Versorgung der CPU mit blanker Leistung (das ist nur +12V und Masse, sonst nix) weil das was aus dem 24er entnommen werden kann irgendwann nicht mehr reichte als CPU anfingen mehr als gefühlte 20W zu verbrauchen. 

Ist dasselbe wie bei Grafikkartren auch - die haben auch nur deswegen die Stromanschlüsse (die auch nur +12V und Masse sind) weil der Saft aus dem Slot (max 75W) irgendwann zu wenig war. Modelle denen 75W reichen haben auch heute noch keinen extra Stromanschluss.


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2020)

Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Dann könnte ich das MSI MEG X570 Unify wohl auch nur mit einem (1x&#8203;24-Pin) + 1x 8-Pin EPS12V betreiben?
> Ich dachte, dass Mainboard hat nicht ohne Grund 2x 8-Pin EPS12V-Anschlüsse.
> Ist nur der 1x&#8203; 24-Anschluss zur Eigenversorgung des Mainboard? Beide 2x 8-Anschlüsse für die CPU?



Du brauchst nur den einen 8 Pin besetzen. Das Mainboard startet damit. Der zweite ist optional. Man muss nicht, man kann aber.

Der 24 Pin ATX Anschluss ist eigentlich total veraltet. Daher haben viele Mainboards eben zusätzliche Anschlüsse.
Der 24 Pin hat nur 2x 12 Volt. Das ist heute schlicht zu wenig. Als dann die CPUs immer stromhungriger wurden, hat man vom Server den EPS Stecker genommen. Also den 8 Pin CPU Stecker.
Und wenn du heute starke Prozessoren hast, wie Threadripper und Konsorten. Kann es schon mal passieren, dass diese CPUs deutlich mehr als das ziehen, was der EPS Stecker offiziell darf.
Und ein Ende ist aktuell nicht in Sicht. Die TDP steigt an. Die tatsächliche Leistungsaufnahme sowieso. Das gilt auch für Grafikkarten, die mit ihren Peak Werten problemlos die 400 Watt Marke knacken.
All das muss das Netzteil schaffen und muss sich dabei mit einer ATX Spezifikation herumschlagen, die 1996 verabschiedet wurde. Und eben immer eine Abwärtskompatibilität bereitstellt.
Will man das also ändern, müsste man die Abwärtskompatibilität streichen, bzw. Adapter bei legen.


----------

